# Early Scan?



## leanne2005 (Dec 2, 2004)

_My partner has twins daughters to his x wife, also I have twins in my family, i'm 6 weeks pregnant with our first baby and i'm already showing would I be offered a scan early on the basis that it could be twins? _


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Not usually although your hospital may agree to it. The care would not change at this stage if it was twins. You do tend to get bloated in early pregnancy, so it may be this rather than pregnancy that's showing a bit, even with twins, your uterus would still be tucked inside your pelvis.

You can always ask though, they may scan you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

